# Four guns I got back.



## NLAlston (Nov 15, 2011)

Almost all of my ten guns were inherited from my father-in-law's estate, in 2010. He was a Deputy Sheriff who had four guns which were not on his permit, and those four had to be turned in to the police dept. for the purpose of being cleared, in Albany, after my submitting 'Do Not Destruct' requests on them. Paperwork must've gotten misfiled, or somehow misplaced, and it wasn't until I met with the head of our Pistol Permit Dept., recently, that matters began to take a favorable turn. I know that I had submitted everything which had been required of me, But (just recently) took papers BACK down there, which served to turn the tide of things.

These guns, all, need some good cleaning. My father-in-law (apparently) hadn't been one who was diligent about keeping his guns clean, but I plan to get into them with very thorough cleaning processes. The one that I may have difficulty with is the Llama. I can find no pdf manuals, online, that I download. As such, I have no idea as to how to go about disassembly/reassembly. 

The S&W .38spl revolver has a model umber of 358-41. If anyone knows anything about this revolver, please share it with me.

I also have another S&W .38spc revolver (not pictured, and appears to be stainless) which bears a model number of 67-1. That one WAS on my father-in-law's permit, and I've just kept it in my safe. Would like opinions on this one, also.


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

The SW and Colt are probably going to be valuable.

The llama is a nice Spanish pistol as is the Astra, but both companies along with Star are history. 

The llama should take down very similar to a 1911.


----------



## NLAlston (Nov 15, 2011)

CW said:


> The SW and Colt are probably going to be valuable.
> 
> The llama is a nice Spanish pistol as is the Astra, but both companies along with Star are history.
> 
> The llama should take down very similar to a 1911.


CW....thanks for the reply.

I've never owned a 1911, so I wouldn't know the first thing about taking that down. However, I may fare much better, in locating a 1911 disassembly/reassembly pdf manual, than I did in seeking a dedicated one for my Llama. I have read where a lot of people frown on the Llama .45's, but I happen to really like the fit and feel of this gun. Besides (to me), it is a quite nice looking piece of workmanship. I don't know how it's going to handle firings, but (even if it fails, miserably, in that department) I am going to keep it. It'll just find a happy home in my gun safe; taken out, periodically, to look at - and hold in my hand, from time to time .


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

The Llama field- and detail-strips exactly like a M1911.
I Googled "How to field strip a M1911," and ended up with links to at least six different video tutorials.
For instructions and parts breakdown, click on: http://stevespages.com/pdf/llama_maxi.pdf

The S&W .38 Special revolver is a service model similar to what all police used to carry when I was a kid (except our NYC beat cop, who carried a Colt's .32 Long).
Don't try to disassemble the two S&W revolvers. You need both special tools and special knowledge.

The Colt's .25 ACP "Vest Pocket Pistol" was well made, and may even have some collectors' value. To strip it, Google "How to strip a Colt 1908 vest pocket pistol." When I did, I got more than six separate links to video tutorials.
For the Colt .25 Parts Breakdown, click on: http://stevespages.com/ipb-colt-25.html
For disassembly instructions, click on: http://stevespages.com/pdf/colt_25_hammerless.pdf

Oh...and, by the way, I am _not_ that Steve.


----------

